# Oberlimberg Trails



## kit3 (23. März 2013)

Moin Leute,

meine Alten wohnen seit neuesten in Oberlimberg. Durch den Ort fahren mehr Mountainbikes als Autos, von daher muss es da gute Trails geben!
Falls ein Gravity orientierter Biker Lust und Zeit hätte mir dort ein paar gute Trails zu zeigen würde ich mich super freuen! 

Gruß aus SB, Alex.


----------



## atlas (23. März 2013)

Hi

Auch wenn es nicht bös gemeint sein sollte,aber in der Öfendlichkeit von seinen Erzeugern als "meine Alten" zu reden/schreiben,zeugt von wenig geistiger Reife.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kit3 (24. März 2013)

atlas schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Auch wenn es nicht bös gemeint sein sollte,aber in der Öfendlichkeit von seinen Erzeugern als "meine Alten" zu reden/schreiben,zeugt von wenig geistiger Reife.
> 
> ...



Die Kosenamen für meine Eltern überlässt du immer noch mir Herr Freud.
Im übrigen würde ich mich über sachbezogene Antworten freuen anstatt dass jeder wie es im gefällt seinen Senf hinterlässt.

Gruß


----------



## Area-x-23 (24. März 2013)

Ui ui ui,

mit solchen Aussagen wirst Du aber auf " sachbezogene Antworten " etwas warten müssen.

Wenn Du so fährst wie Du schreibst, bleibst Du besser von den Trails am Limberg weg.


----------



## atlas (24. März 2013)

@kit3:

Belassen wirs dabei!
Ich wünsch dir viel Spass auf dem Bike.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Mitglied (24. März 2013)

Da ihr Euch wohl alle auf dem falschen Fuss erwischt habt versuch' ich es nochmal etwas neutraler.
Der Oberlimberg ist ein "sensibles" Gebiet und Rücksichtnahme oder Verzicht bei Stosszeiten mal vorausgesetzt findet man aber mit etwas rumtouren und Diagnose Linienkrankheit die ein oder andere Abfahrt. In der Regel fangen die oben an(-;

Wenn Du aber gleich richtig Bergabspass möchtest fahr' lieber nach Lebach zum Hoxberg und erfreu Dich an einer legalen, top gepflegten und spaßigen DH-Strecke. Ist innerorts gut ausgeschildert und leicht zu finden.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gravity-Team-Hoxberg-eV/156618277817340
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27132


----------



## manurie (24. März 2013)

Ich finds persönlich nicht schlimm, wenn man "meine Alten" schreibt, ist bestimmt nicht abwertend gemeint. Also, wenn man nicht helfen möchte auf Grund bestimmter Ausdrucksweise, dann lässt man besser die Finger gerade und schreibt nichts und denkt sich seinen Teil, bevor irgendein Geflame stattfindet. Ist meine persönliche Ansicht.


----------



## kit3 (24. März 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Ich finds persönlich nicht schlimm, wenn man "meine Alten" schreibt, ist bestimmt nicht abwertend gemeint. Also, wenn man nicht helfen möchte auf Grund bestimmter Ausdrucksweise, dann lässt man besser die Finger gerade und schreibt nichts und denkt sich seinen Teil, bevor irgendein Geflame stattfindet. Ist meine persönliche Ansicht.


 

Es gibt sie noch, die normalen Menschen...


----------



## kit3 (24. März 2013)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Da ihr Euch wohl alle auf dem falschen Fuss erwischt habt versuch' ich es nochmal etwas neutraler.
> Der Oberlimberg ist ein "sensibles" Gebiet und Rücksichtnahme oder Verzicht bei Stosszeiten mal vorausgesetzt findet man aber mit etwas rumtouren und Diagnose Linienkrankheit die ein oder andere Abfahrt. In der Regel fangen die oben an(-;
> 
> Wenn Du aber gleich richtig Bergabspass möchtest fahr' lieber nach Lebach zum Hoxberg und erfreu Dich an einer legalen, top gepflegten und spaßigen DH-Strecke. Ist innerorts gut ausgeschildert und leicht zu finden.
> ...



Danke für deine Infos. Der Hoxberg ist mit bekannt und auch andere Spots im Saarland die ich hier nicht erwähnen möchte. Für mich liegt derzeit der Reiz aber daran neue coole Trails zu entdecken und bei Oberlimberg gibt es davon bestimmt einige. Natürlich findet man die auch selbst auf gut Glück, über einen Führer würde ich mich aber trotzdem freuen


----------



## S.Works (24. März 2013)

Meine beiden Vorredner haben völlig recht. Am besten fährst du am Hoxberg, dort kannst du auch reden wie im ersten Beitrag. 
Die ganzen Kiddys da reden auch von Alten , Ey Alter, alles geschmeidig und so


----------



## kit3 (24. März 2013)

S.Works schrieb:


> Meine beiden Vorredner haben völlig recht. Am besten fährst du am Hoxberg, dort kannst du auch reden wie im ersten Beitrag.
> Die ganzen Kiddys da reden auch von Alten , Ey Alter, alles geschmeidig und so



Vielen Dank für einen weiteren konstruktiven Beitrag, Alter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (24. März 2013)

Also ich hab für mich die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn man irgendwo neu ist, dann fährt man am besten selbst und erkundet die Umgebung, ist zwar mühsam und dann kommen auch Kontakte dazu, die mehr oder weniger Kenntnis haben. Aber bis dahin hat man was selbst unternommen und das schadet auch nicht.

 @S.Works
Du bist auch abwertend, wie du dein Gegenüber betrachtest. Kiddy ist auch abwertend in meinen Augen und nicht ganz geschmeidig ausgedrückt, wenn man noch die Alten im Rücken hat.   Versuchs nochmal und vielleicht klappts.


----------



## Südwind (24. März 2013)

S.Works schrieb:


> Meine beiden Vorredner haben völlig recht. Am besten fährst du am Hoxberg, dort kannst du auch reden wie im ersten Beitrag.
> Die ganzen Kiddys da reden auch von Alten , Ey Alter, alles geschmeidig und so



Du scheinst dich ja richtig gut auszukennen!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. März 2013)

Wieder nur Heilige hier unterwegs...
Er möchte en paar Trails sehen und hat sich etwas im Ton gegenüber seiner Eltern, die wir alle nit kennen, vergriffen.
Mir egal ich kenn auch seine Eltern höchstwahrscheinlich nit.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Mach Meldung wenn du wieder in OL bist und wenns zeitlich passt zeig ich dir den Limberg und wenn du mich mit "Alter" anredest setz ich dich auch dort irgendwo aus


----------



## kit3 (25. März 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Wieder nur Heilige hier unterwegs...
> Er möchte en paar Trails sehen und hat sich etwas im Ton gegenüber seiner Eltern, die wir alle nit kennen, vergriffen.
> Mir egal ich kenn auch seine Eltern höchstwahrscheinlich nit.
> 
> ...



ich sag schon mal merci!


----------



## rf2222 (29. März 2013)

Was soll denn das ganze Gequake...
Er will doch nur Biken!!! Und dazu ist der Limbo doch schon mal n Anfang.
Und weil wir gerne neue Gesichter sehen, hier mal ein Konstruktiver Tip, nicht nur für den Limbo, sondern für viel Fun! Nach dem Motto -geteiltere Spaß macht doppelt Spaß.
Die beste Adresse dafür ist: www.Bikeaid.de
Treffpunkt jeden Samstag in Siersburg an der Sporthalle 14 Uhr. Wer da ist, fährt mit, egal mit wem... Und glaube mir, die kennen dort alles was irgendwie FAHRBAR ist.
Viel Spaß wünsche ich Dir. Ricci


----------



## audimaster (30. März 2013)

S.Works schrieb:


> Meine beiden Vorredner haben völlig recht. Am besten fährst du am Hoxberg, dort kannst du auch reden wie im ersten Beitrag.
> Die ganzen Kiddys da reden auch von Alten , Ey Alter, alles geschmeidig und so



Es dürfte mich eigentlich nicht mehr überraschen wieviele hirnlose hier am Start sind.......tut es aber doch immer wieder auf's Neue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weasley (24. Februar 2021)

Gibt es denn neben den verdächtigen alten Wegen noch was neues am (Ober)Limberg zu entdecken?

-Kreuzweg
-3 Kapuziner 
-Hans Rey
-Postweg


----------



## Dämon__ (4. März 2021)

weasley schrieb:


> Gibt es denn neben den verdächtigen alten Wegen noch was neues am (Ober)Limberg zu entdecken?
> 
> -Kreuzweg    der ist am Oberlimberg
> -3 Kapuziner
> ...


und ja, es gibt noch mehr...
Am Oberlimberg liegt noch der Golfplatztrail, Zig Zag und Bürgermeistertrail


----------



## CarbonClemens (5. März 2021)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> und ja, es gibt noch mehr...
> Am Oberlimberg liegt noch der Golfplatztrail, Zig Zag und Bürgermeistertrail



Sind die über Komoot alle auffindbar?


----------



## weasley (5. März 2021)

CarbonClemens schrieb:


> Sind die über Komoot alle auffindbar?


Golfplatz und Zickzack( heißt auch trail oberlimbach nach Itzbach)  habe ich gefunden. Bürgermeister habe ich nicht gefunden. 

Taugt der wildcat trail was?


----------



## Dämon__ (5. März 2021)

CarbonClemens schrieb:


> Sind die über Komoot alle auffindbar?


Zeichne schon seit Jahren nix mehr auf, spricht sich auch so schnell genug rum wenn es was neues gibt.


----------



## CarbonClemens (7. März 2021)

weasley schrieb:


> Golfplatz und Zickzack( heißt auch trail oberlimbach nach Itzbach)  habe ich gefunden. Bürgermeister habe ich nicht gefunden.
> 
> Taugt der wildcat trail was?


Ich bin Heute zum ersten Mal dort gefahren. Unter anderem auch diese Drei.

Fand den Wildcat und den S-Trail am Besten.

Alles über Komoot problemlos auffindbar.
Einziges Problem ist die richtige Einstiegsrichtung zu finden.
Kann zu langen Schiebeeinheiten führen


----------

